# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ پیرامون انتخاب رشته > دانشگاه ها >  مدل جدید پذیرش دانشجو از سال 1400

## Gogosi

دوستان اخیر خبری منتشر شده مبنی بر اینکه از امسال شیوه پذیرش دانشجو تغییر می کنه و بر اساس تعداد اعضای هیت علمی دانشجو پذیرش می شه
لینک خبر:https://b2n.ir/z30527
سوال بنده این که آیا این مدل پذیرش برای همه رشته ها از جمله رشته علوم پزشکی مثل پزشکی و داروسازی و....اعمال می شه؟
در این لینک هم به این که این مدل پذیرش کنکور سراسری اعمال می شه اشاره شده!
https://b2n.ir/u07019

----------


## mahdi_artur

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط Gogosi


دوستان اخیر خبری منتشر شده مبنی بر اینکه از امسال شیوه پذیرش دانشجو تغییر می کنه و بر اساس تعداد اعضای هیت علمی دانشجو پذیرش می شه
لینک خبر:https://b2n.ir/z30527
سوال بنده این که آیا این مدل پذیرش برای همه رشته ها از جمله رشته علوم پزشکی مثل پزشکی و داروسازی و....اعمال می شه؟
در این لینک هم به این که این مدل پذیرش کنکور سراسری اعمال می شه اشاره شده!
https://b2n.ir/u07019


والا از این دست نوآوری ها همیشه حرفش بوده ولی در نهایت دفترچه انتخاب رشته رو که نگاه بندازید عملا چیز جدیدی به چشم نمیاد. 
خیالت تخت قرار نیست چیزی تغییر کنه.*

----------


## rozedentist

> دوستان اخیر خبری منتشر شده مبنی بر اینکه از امسال شیوه پذیرش دانشجو تغییر می کنه و بر اساس تعداد اعضای هیت علمی دانشجو پذیرش می شه
> لینک خبر:https://b2n.ir/z30527
> سوال بنده این که آیا این مدل پذیرش برای همه رشته ها از جمله رشته علوم پزشکی مثل پزشکی و داروسازی و....اعمال می شه؟
> در این لینک هم به این که این مدل پذیرش کنکور سراسری اعمال می شه اشاره شده!
> https://b2n.ir/u07019



بعید میدونم وقتی هر سال تعداد دانشگاهای بدون آزمون و آبکی رو اضافه میکنن، یهو بیان بگن هر دانشگاه چارد نفر بگیره 
هر سالم ظرفیتا داره بیشتر میشه

----------


## keyvan_rt

راستی 
سهمیه بومی گزینی رو برداشتن؟

----------


## rz1

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط keyvan_rt


راستی 
سهمیه بومی گزینی رو برداشتن؟


منم پرسیدم گفتن ن*

----------


## Shah1n

#حاشيه

----------


## Gogosi

> #حاشيه


خودم کنکوری نیستم دانشجو ام عزیز

----------


## _Joseph_

*مزخرفی بیش نیست این خبر 

هر استاد 4 دانش جو

عوض اینکه بیان تعداد استاد رو بر اساس تعداد دانشجو پذیرش کنن تعداد دانش جو رو بر اسا تعداد استاد پذیرش میکنن 

مملکت نیست که دیوونه خونس*

----------


## Shah1n

> خودم کنکوری نیستم دانشجو ام عزیز


راهنمايي بود براي كنكوري ها كه نيان تو تاپيك

----------


## Mohamad_R

شاید برای مقاطع بالاتر اموزش عالی این اتفاق بیوفته که ظاهرا خیلی وقته این روال هستش ! دوره تخصص و رزیدنتی نهایت استاد و پزشک 5 دانشجو رو اینور اونور میبره ، 
اما در مقاطع کارشناسی یکم مشکله ، ببین تعداد دانشگاه های مملکت زیاده اما دانشکده ها چی!؟ 
در صحت این موضوع باید منابع کافی دانشکده ها وجود داشته باشه که همزمان چند استاد در یک موضوع و درس  بتونن اموزش بدن ! چه بسا اموزش عملی هم باشه ( در رشته های ریاضی فیزیک) . 
شخصا دوستی دارم که متالوژی 97 میخونه در  و اینطور میگفت که حتی در کارگاه و کوره نوبت می ایستادیم ! این درست میکرد قالب ریزی میکرد . استاد میدید بدون اینکه حالا سرد بشه و بلور ببنده  نمره میداد بعد میریختیم تو شمش باز مینداختیم کوره تا به نوبت بعدی برسه! 
با این وضع نمیشه در خصوص دانشگاه های سراسری و دولتی کمر سفت کرد . اما شاید ابلاغیه نامحسوسی هست برای کاهش دانشجویان غیرانتفاعی و کنترل کیفی دانشگاه های ازاد و پیام و....

----------


## Ali.psy

*این مدل بیشتر روی مقاطع تحصیلات تکمیلی بخصوص دکتری خواهد بود*

----------


## Gogosi

> *این مدل بیشتر روی مقاطع تحصیلات تکمیلی بخصوص دکتری خواهد بود*


یعنی مربوط به رشته دکترا پزشکی و دندون پزشکی هم می شه؟

----------


## _Joseph_

> یعنی مربوط به رشته دکترا پزشکی و دندون پزشکی هم می شه؟


*مقاطع بالا یعنی دوره دکتری برق و ... که تحقیقاتی هستن
توی پزشکی هم فک کنم رزیدنتی و فلوشیپ و .. رو شامل بشه 
برای لیسانس که اصلا نمیشه این سیستم رو پیاده کرد 
برای فوق هم تقریبا این شکلی هست ولی نه زیاد*

----------


## mohammad1381

> *مقاطع بالا یعنی دوره دکتری برق و ... که تحقیقاتی هستن
> توی پزشکی هم فک کنم رزیدنتی و فلوشیپ و .. رو شامل بشه 
> برای لیسانس که اصلا نمیشه این سیستم رو پیاده کرد 
> برای فوق هم تقریبا این شکلی هست ولی نه زیاد*


این احتمالا برای کارشناسی ارششد و دکتری باید باشه(برای لیسانس در عمل کارایی نداره)

----------


## Rozalin79

> این احتمالا برای کارشناسی ارششد و دکتری باید باشه(برای لیسانس در عمل کارایی نداره)


*بله قطعا همینطوره حالا معلومم نیست عملی بشه یا نه
اینا فقط حاشیه ست ذهنتون رو درگیرش نکنید*

----------


## _Joseph_

> *بله قطعا همینطوره حالا معلومم نیست عملی بشه یا نه
> اینا فقط حاشیه ست ذهنتون رو درگیرش نکنید*


*ذهنمون ذو ئذگیرش نکردیم چونکه اصلا موضوع پرت تر از اینهاست که ذهن رو بخواد درگیر کنه 
تا جایی هم که یادم میاد(از کنکور 95) تقریبا هیچ سالی نداشتیم کنکور بدون حاشیه باشه و از این دست خبرها منتشر نشه تکرار میکنم هیچ سالی نبوده*

----------


## Rozalin79

> *ذهنمون ذو ئذگیرش نکردیم چونکه اصلا موضوع پرت تر از اینهاست که ذهن رو بخواد درگیر کنه 
> تا جایی هم که یادم میاد(از کنکور 95) تقریبا هیچ سالی نداشتیم کنکور بدون حاشیه باشه و از این دست خبرها منتشر نشه تکرار میکنم هیچ سالی نبوده*


*احسنت بله درست میگید هر ساله همین حواشی و داستانها هست*

----------


## Ali.psy

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط Gogosi


یعنی مربوط به رشته دکترا پزشکی و دندون پزشکی هم می شه؟


خیر گفتم تحصیلات تکمیلی یعنی ارشد و دکتری ناپیوسته نه دکتری حرفه ای پزشکی اینا نگران نباشید*

----------


## indomitable

*لطفا  قرن جدید رو با این جنگولک بازیا شروع نکنید هرکاری میخواید بکنید بذارین برای ۱۴۰۱*

----------


## telma_alen

> *
> 
> والا از این دست نوآوری ها همیشه حرفش بوده ولی در نهایت دفترچه انتخاب رشته رو که نگاه بندازید عملا چیز جدیدی به چشم نمیاد. 
> خیالت تخت قرار نیست چیزی تغییر کنه.*


یه سوال 
بنظرشما چقدر احتمال داره طی 5 6 سال اینده قوانین کنکور 180 درجه عوض بشن در حقیقت کن فی یکون بشن
احتمالش هست دیپلمه های انسانی نتونن کنکور تجربی یا حالا هرچیزی که باعث ورودشون به علوم پزشکی بشه ممنوع باشه؟؟؟؟

----------

